# Salirse con la suya



## Vchap

Ciao a tutti!

Come si direbbe in italiano _salirse con la suya_?
C`è qualche equivalente sia idiomatico o meno?

Vi do un po`di contesto:

_Miguel quería ir a Roma y Juan sin embargo a París. Al final, Miguel se salió con la suya y fueron a Roma._

_Siempre se sale con la suya y consigue lo que quiere._

Significa, in linea di massima, riuscire ciò che si vuole con insistenza.

_vi ringrazio di antecipo!_


----------



## irene.acler

Hola.
Quizás puedes traducir con "avere la meglio".


----------



## Gianma

Hola a todos. Estoy de acuerdo en lo que nos señala Irenita. 
También se puede decir "spuntarla".
El diccionario Garzanti on-line indica así, también con un ejemplo:"*3* (_fig_.) | _spuntarla_, averla vinta, conseguire ciò che si desidera: _dopo tanta fatica, l'ha spuntata!"

_¿corregís mi español, por favor?

Muchas gracias. 
*
Gianmaria*


----------



## femmejolie

También se puede decir *"averla vinta"*.
Oops, perdona Gianma, solo vi también se puede decir "spuntarla".
No me había fijado en la definición: *3* (_fig_.) | _spuntarla_, averla vinta,


----------



## sabrinita85

Esempio di:
*avere la meglio.*

_Al final, Miguel se salió con la suya y fueron a Roma.
*Alla fine, Michele ebbe la meglio e andarono a Roma.*
_


----------



## Gianma

Sabrinita, me parece que eso es lo que ya ha dico Irene.

Femmejolie, no te preocupes, poco mal.  (¿se suele decir "poco mal" de este sentido?)


----------



## sabrinita85

Gianma said:


> Sabrinita, me parece que eso es lo que ya ha dico Irene.
> 
> Femmejolie, no te preocupes, poco mal.  (¿se suele decir "poco mal" de este sentido?)


 Ops... ni lo había leído!
JEJE!
Gracias por avisarme!


----------



## femmejolie

Gianma said:


> Sabrinita, me parece que eso es lo que ya ha *dicho* Irene.
> *Mucho mejor, más corto y más natural=> me parece que eso ya lo ha dicho Irene.*
> 
> Femmejolie, no te preocupes, poco mal.  (¿se suele decir "poco mal" *con* este sentido?)


No existe en español "poco mal", "poco male" se traduce como "hubiera podido ser peor", pero se utiliza muchísimo más "No te preocupes", "no pasa nada" (non fa niente!) oppure "no es nada" (non fa niente!, non importa!) , "no importa".
No sé si lo borrarán los "mod".


----------



## Gianma

Sabrinita, una curiosidad:¿qué quiere decir "JEJE"?
Lo encuentro a menudo en el foro, ma no sé el significado.

Mil gracias.


----------



## sabrinita85

Gianma said:


> Sabrinita, una curiosidad: ¿qué quiere decir "JEJE"?
> Lo encuentro a menudo en el foro, *pero*/mas no sé el significado.
> 
> Mil gracias.



Es el equivalente de Hehe...
Expresa una carcajada.


----------



## Gianma

femmejolie said:


> No existe en español "poco mal", "poco male" se traduce como "hubiera podido ser peor", pero se utiliza muchísimo más "No te preocupes", "no pasa nada" (fa niente!) oppure "no es nada" (non fa niente!, non importa!) , "no importa".
> No sé si lo borrarán los "mod".



¡Gracias de verdad!


----------



## Gianma

sabrinita85 said:


> Es el equivalente de Hehe...
> Expresa una carcajada.



Ah vale, claro.
Gracias, hasta la próxima.


----------



## sabrinita85

Gianma said:


> Ah vale, claro.
> Gracias, hasta la próxima.


 Niente!


----------



## femmejolie

¿Cuál se usa más?
Averla vinta/ spuntarla/averla meglio?
Io conoscevo soltanto "averla vinta" (quella che ho detto)


----------



## claudine2006

femmejolie said:


> ¿Cuál se usa más?
> Averla vinta/ spuntarla/avere la meglio?
> Io conoscevo soltanto "averla vinta" (quella che ho detto)


Si usano le tre forme. Userei "avere la meglio" anche nello scritto.



Vchap said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> Come si direbbe in italiano _salirse con la suya_?
> C'è qualche equivalente idiomatico o no?
> 
> Vi do un po' di contesto:
> 
> _Miguel quería ir a Roma y Juan sin embargo a París. Al final, Miguel se salió con la suya y fueron a Roma._
> 
> _Siempre se sale con la suya y consigue lo que quiere._
> 
> Significa, in linea di massima, riuscire a fare/ottenere ciò che si vuole dopo aver insistito.
> 
> _Vi ringrazio in anticipo!_


----------

